# new pics



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi guys
here are some new pics

always


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice, Are they in your house. I see at least 3 tanks there.


----------



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

fish_doc said:


> Nice, Are they in your house. I see at least 3 tanks there.


yes m8
I have 2 corner tanks 190litre and 1 5ft 400litre in 1 room and a 125litre in another room
my 5ft is marine 1corner is brackish 1 is african cichlids the 125 is american cichlids.
wot you got m8?

Always


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Mine are all freshwater. 

I had been cutting back for our move last year but currently have a.

60 gallon hex with angelfish and a pleco
55 gallon community tank - Giant danios, red tail shark, tin foil barbs, pleco
55 gallon goldfish tank
30 gallon goldfish
20 gallon goldfish
20 gallon goldfish
30 gallon guppys
10 gallon guppys
10 gallon guppys
10 gallon gouramis
20 gallon newts
20 gallon black ghost knifefish
20 gallon jack dempsys
30 gallon zebra loaches
10 gallon white tree frog

Now that we are almost settled in I can get back to setting up the tanks with the fish in the proper sizes and set them in the house where there is space for them.

I also have a 225 gallon that will get set up along with another 20 smaller tanks stacked in the corner.


----------



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

wow fish doc
where the hell do you keep them all,and how long does it take you to clean them all


always


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There is one in the living room upstairs. 
The rest are in the basement.

As far as cleaning them I can get them done in about a hour and 15 minutes.
I use a syphon to a bucket to clean the gravel. My trick from there is that I bought a sump-pump that I put in the 5 gallon bucket hooked up to a hose that I either run to the sink or out the basement window to the yard. After that I have a Python that I use to fill the tanks from the tap. I can empty tanks faster than they fill so I can be filling the last tank while cleaning the next one. It is quick and easy. If I went saltwater it would be a bit more difficult. 
It is one of the ways I have come up with to save time and make a job eaiser. (At least thats what I call it. Others call it lazy.) LOL
I have a python that I use to fill the tank


----------

